# Tamiami Orchid Festival



## Duck Slipper (Mar 11, 2022)

I was throwing the idea around about attending the Tamiami Festival in May this year and was wondering if you purchase plants and/or flasks are you able to fly them back on a commercial airline?? Checked luggage? Carry on?


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 11, 2022)

Of course things always change. But Jan 2020 was my last example of having done both…. Checked and carryon


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 11, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> Of course things always change. But Jan 2020 was my last example of having done both…. Checked and carryon


Cool!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm going to Tamiami. Hopefully see some of the ST members there?


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

I'll be there.


----------



## awesomei (Mar 13, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> I was throwing the idea around about attending the Tamiami Festival in May this year and was wondering if you purchase plants and/or flasks are you able to fly them back on a commercial airline?? Checked luggage? Carry on?


Yes! I have flown commercially and have both carried on and in my luggage.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 13, 2022)

Excellent, glad to hear there will be other ST members there. Anyone else attending??


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2022)

Consider my advice on carry on from the POE and have the vendor(s) send them to
you via FedEx two day. I lost everything I bought flying home and changing planes
from Cinci to Lexington.


----------



## suzyquec (Mar 14, 2022)

I will also be going. I love the international variety of vendors. But as I live locally I have no experience with flying my treasures home.


----------



## Phragper (Mar 15, 2022)

at the last time I attended Redland in 2019, UPS had a booth where you could sign in your plants and they would pack and ship. All plants arrived in excellent condition. So don’t know about Tamiami


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 15, 2022)

Phragper said:


> at the last time I attended Redland in 2019, UPS had a booth where you could sign in your plants and they would pack and ship. All plants arrived in excellent condition. So don’t know about Tamiami


That is a great idea…


----------



## hamiltons (Mar 16, 2022)

Sad that I doesnt live in the States, you have so many great exhibitions and festivals with so many fantastisk Orchids, and so many nice warm Places to grow the slipper Orchids without having to use heat systems, don't tale me wrong, Denmark is a nice place to live in and my birth nation, but regarding Orchid growing, the artificial heat and light needed is expensive so Orchid growing can be a struggle and the people having this hobby is not many, although there is some, but I Envy your beautyful Orchids and environmental Places, in this regards you have awesome conditions


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2022)

hamiltons said:


> but I Envy your beautyful Orchids and environmental Places, in this regards you have awesome conditions



Now, imagine living in tropical Central America or Asia!!!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 22, 2022)

For anyone that might be attending Tamiami…I contacted a representative for the event, he said they have tried to get UPS and/or FedEx to have a booth at the event and as of now neither one will ne attending.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 3, 2022)

It’s coming up! Next week!

Who’s going again (besides me)?


----------



## southernbelle (May 4, 2022)

Jealous, because I’m not. Enjoy!!


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2022)

We had a change of plans and won't be able to make it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 9, 2022)

Tony said:


> We had a change of plans and won't be able to make it.


Awww


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

So I’m here at show. Guess which ones I bought lol.

Few pics:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

More pics Thursday night at ribbon judging :


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

Whetting your appetite more:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

Last, not least:


----------



## monocotman (May 13, 2022)

Wow some serious cattleyas there! Did you buy them all?
are some of the huge show plants grammatophyllums?


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2022)

The G. scriptum, because it would go so well in your apartment! 
Thanks for sharing. How much are the multi-growth hangs?


----------



## Martin (May 13, 2022)

Thanks for sharing such nice Pics. I got an good impression of the show. Unfourtunatly much to far away.


----------



## JimNJ (May 13, 2022)

Nice photos, thanks. Keep them coming
- esp if you see unusual MF paph species.


----------



## southernbelle (May 13, 2022)

Oh my goodness, Leslie. I just drooled all over my lunch. You might have to mortgage your home when you return!!


----------



## monocotman (May 13, 2022)

Love the alba warneri!


----------



## Karp60 (May 13, 2022)

Hmm not exactly a bargain corner as far as the catts are going….


----------



## SFLguy (May 13, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Last, not least:
> View attachment 34330
> View attachment 34331
> View attachment 34332
> ...


Great pics, gotta love that Harold Koopowitz haha 
It was great meeting you and great judging with you, sorry Jurahame and I had to leave so early


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 13, 2022)

Wow...excellent pics! I was going, till a week ago. Sorry Im missing it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Wow some serious cattleyas there! Did you buy them all?
> are some of the huge show plants grammatophyllums?


I did not buy catts at shows except the violacea flamea. All the rest were preorders.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

NYEric said:


> The G. scriptum, because it would go so well in your apartment!
> Thanks for sharing. How much are the multi-growth hangs?


If I bought that Gram it would take the place of 50 catts lol. Btw that Gram was best of show with CCE/AOS.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> Oh my goodness, Leslie. I just drooled all over my lunch. You might have to mortgage your home when you return!!


Indeed I do lol. I think I’m broke.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

SFLguy said:


> Great pics, gotta love that Harold Koopowitz haha
> It was great meeting you and great judging with you, sorry Jurahame and I had to leave so early


Great to meet you too!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> Wow...excellent pics! I was going, till a week ago. Sorry Im missing it!


Redlands in October!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 13, 2022)

Awarded this Shirley Admundson an AM 84 points:


----------



## Hien (May 14, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I did not buy catts at shows except the violacea flamea. All the rest were preorders.


I did not realize the show is indoor. why indoor in Florida!
Those catts' prices will put me in sticker shock .
Anyway those hangianum look quite large, are they as big as your Mammoth ?
still I think their shapes are much below your hangianum's shape .
are the hangs' tags I see in the photo: 150 (or 250 ?) , 200 (or 700?)


----------



## fionasbarnwell (May 14, 2022)

Thank you for sharing your photos!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 14, 2022)

The violacea is amazing !! gorgeous choices leslie.


----------



## Phragper (May 14, 2022)

am so jealous I am not at this show. So enjoying your pics


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2022)

Hien said:


> I did not realize the show is indoor. why indoor in Florida!
> Those catts' prices will put me in sticker shock .
> Anyway those hangianum look quite large, are they as big as your Mammoth ?
> still I think their shapes are much below your hangianum's shape .
> are the hangs' tags I see in the photo: 150 (or 250 ?) , 200 (or 700?)


The largest hangianum was 18 cm, about 3 cm larger than Mammoth. But shape was not round. Price was $350. I did not buy lol. 

The Tamiami show in January was originally indoors, so venue stayed same.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2022)

I bought this violacea that I named after my amazing friend Sue Davis! NS 12.5 cm, very awardable, from Springwater.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2022)

I’m also happy to report that I saw Alexej Popow and brother at the show and spoke to him for a while. He is well and will start business in 2023.


----------



## Hien (May 14, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The largest hangianum was 18 cm, about 3 cm larger than Mammoth. But shape was not round. Price was $350. I did not buy lol.
> 
> The Tamiami show in January was originally indoors, so venue stayed same.


Leslie,
-Who was the seller of these hangianum (I count at least 5 or 7 of them lining up), is it a Taiwanese seller? or do they come from Hawaii ?
I wonder if they were all bought by the end of the show?
-I spot a few with the 150.00 , 200.00 price tags when I enlarge the photos.
-I am surprise you did not get the 18 cm to breed with Mammoth , you may end up with a few larger yet still round .


----------



## SFLguy (May 15, 2022)

Hien said:


> Leslie,
> -Who was the seller of these hangianum (I count at least 5 or 7 of them lining up), is it a Taiwanese seller? or do they come from Hawaii ?
> I wonder if they were all bought by the end of the show?
> -I spot a few with the 150.00 , 200.00 price tags when I enlarge the photos.
> -I am surprise you did not get the 18 cm to breed with Mammoth , you may end up with a few larger yet still round .


If I’m not mistaken, they were at Springwater’s booth, but I believe they are from Fajen’s Orchids plants since he was at the booth as well


----------



## SuperPaph (May 15, 2022)

Leslie, you are really enjoying the festival!!
Beautiful violacea!! Congrats!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 16, 2022)

Hien said:


> Leslie,
> -Who was the seller of these hangianum (I count at least 5 or 7 of them lining up), is it a Taiwanese seller? or do they come from Hawaii ?
> I wonder if they were all bought by the end of the show?
> -I spot a few with the 150.00 , 200.00 price tags when I enlarge the photos.
> -I am surprise you did not get the 18 cm to breed with Mammoth , you may end up with a few larger yet still round .


They were indeed sold by Springwater, and some grown by Bill Fajen. 

Yes some were 100-200 range.

I didn’t buy it because the shape was too open and the leaves were huge. It defeats my purpose to produce round flowers with compact foliage.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 16, 2022)

Btw here’s a pic of me celebrating my birthday with the orchid legends:




Mr. Degawa (best eldorado collection), Mack Hanajima, Alexej Popow and brother Boschi at Miami restaurant.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 16, 2022)

Leslie- Cattleya you bought is very pretty! good purchase. You did not buy hangianum, right? Yours is much better than any of those in the photos. All meh~ Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 16, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Leslie- Cattleya you bought is very pretty! good purchase. You did not buy hangianum, right? Yours is much better than any of those in the photos. All meh~ Happy Birthday!!


Thanks HP for the wishes. No, I didn’t buy them. I have so much seeds from selfing Mammoth.


----------



## SFLguy (May 16, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Btw here’s a pic of me celebrating my birthday with the orchid legends:
> 
> View attachment 34434
> 
> ...


Oh, it was your birthday too? Happy belated!


----------



## GuRu (May 16, 2022)

Leslie, thanks for the pics which I didn'te see not before today. Very impressive show.
Belated happy birthday also from my side and congrats to your lovely acquisition.
What I'm wondering is.....did Alexej come to the show just as a visitor or as a seller ?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 16, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, thanks for the pics which I didn'te see not before today. Very impressive show.
> Belated happy birthday also from my side and congrats to your lovely acquisition.
> What I'm wondering is.....did Alexej come to the show just as a visitor or as a seller ?


Alexej came to visit show and delivered some plants to me (the rare javanicum albums!). What great birthday wish, a dream come true!


----------



## Hien (May 16, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Alexej came to visit show and delivered some plants to me (the rare javanicum albums!). What great birthday wish, a dream come true!


happy birthday Leslie .


----------



## GuRu (May 17, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Alexej .......delivered some plants to me (the rare javanicum albums!). What great birthday wish, a dream come true!



Hear, hear....what a generous birthday gift, Leslie ! Lol


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 18, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Alexej came to visit show and delivered some plants to me (the rare javanicum albums!). What great birthday wish, a dream come true!


Very cool…
Happy Birthday!
Excellent Venue to celebrate!


----------



## Tintin (May 19, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> More pics Thursday night at ribbon judging :
> View attachment 34311
> View attachment 34311
> View attachment 34312
> ...


This is in US dollars?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 20, 2022)

Tintin said:


> This is in US dollars?


Yes it’s Florida lol.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2022)

Happy birthday.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 20, 2022)

Thanks all for the birthday wishes!


----------

